# My R34 in MY dream spec!



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

I've had Abbey do some major surgery to my car recently, the engine has been changed to what I call a "user friendly" 590BHP/560lbs...Mark Gillam at Abbey has put together my dream spec GTR based upon my specific requirements...and he with the help of all at Abbey Motorsport have hit the nail on the head!

The power and torque delivery is strong and smooth from 3000rpm to 8500rpm!

The basic spec is;

N1 block 
HKS 2.8 stroker kit
GT2860R TURBOS
HKS type b Vcam kit

I've also added some new wheels, Nismo carbon bonnet and R35 "GTR" rear badge.

The finished product IS IN MY EYES...PERFECT! for fast road/track use(when and if I get the chance).

All that remains to be fitted is a Z Tune front bumper.

Hope you like; 



http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0963.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0957.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0943.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0946-1.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0953.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0955.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0956.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0945.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0950.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0941.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0885.jpg


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning looking car vith a superb spec:smokin: 


Terje.


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

Your Skyline is magnificent :thumbsup:.
I like your specs, there was a great work on this car.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Is that wheels power? Awesome either way.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

What a stunning GTR, love the look's of your car and that spec is awsome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)




----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh, it must be that time of year. Spring is in the air. Pink fluffy clouds reflected off your boot/trunk. Where to start? Stunning car.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice 

please to have helped out on the 35 badge and your wheels


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

What an amazing machine! That'd be my ideal specced 34 as well, the right colour and power and everything!


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

moleman said:


> Is that wheels power? Awesome either way.


That's flywheel figures. I must say as well; the V Cam is some special piece of kit, it was a well made choice and well worth the money.

Here is a couple more links (seem to have lost the icon for uploading pictures directly...weird!)

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0947.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0948.jpg

The quality and fit of this carbon bonnet is exceptional!

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0962.jpg


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

matty32 said:


> nice
> 
> please to have helped out on the 35 badge and your wheels


Yes indeed, thanks very much Matt, I'm so chuffed with the Advan Racing RS wheels, they finish the car off better than I could have imagined.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i wont get them for mine otherwise we will have matching cars soon


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Thats must have cost you a bomb...:smokin: Very nice though..

Really like the treatment and finish of the engine cover..:thumbsup:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

very nice car mate.
if jealousy wasnt a sin, i would be jealous. as it is, i am just a big sinner.
congratulations mate. awesome spec, and i can see that you took good care of the outside aswell


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Lovely car and a lovely job!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice, interesting wheel choice, works well!


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

mark - you've completely lost the plot - i love it!
car looks amazing!
Only thing needed under the bonnet, is a cheeky custom carbon or aluminium radiator shroud!

Ian


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Beautiful car and very nice torque figures.
I'm sure it would be a mean track weapon!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job with the overhaul!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

perfect car !!!
congrats


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Sweet pictures Mr H, So whens my spin then???? :chuckle: 

So your up for the next Ace Cafe club meet then?


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

This is very nice 34 you got there mate. Loving these Advan rims a lot!

What ECU are you running? I'm guessing HKS F-CON to mate with your V-cam right?

Cheers


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Bite Me said:


> This is very nice 34 you got there mate. Loving these Advan rims a lot!
> 
> What ECU are you running? I'm guessing HKS F-CON to mate with your V-cam right?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the comments mate, ECU is HKS F-Con V Pro.

Mark.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

The engine specs are impressive! May I ask what improvement the V cam has on power delivery and output? 
I also love those Advans - it gives the car a very HKS-esque tuned look. Certainly a nice departure from the popular Rays wheels choices.

Matt


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lovely car wondered who's it was, saw it at skyline only day @ pod. Wheels look lovely on it, making me wish i had 19's not 18's!

BTW pm sent


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Lovely car. What size brakes are those? And i take it they are under 19's?:smokin:


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

daytona said:


> Lovely car. What size brakes are those? And i take it they are under 19's?:smokin:


355mm front and rear but they look quite small under the 19's!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Beatiful 34 you have there.:thumbsup:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

oh my, oh my, now that really is kinda special isnt it.... Congratulations & health to enjoy...:smokin:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Mark, the wheels look good in black, i hope you're happy with the whole car as it now & stop spending on it for a while?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

sky 1t said:


> Mark, the wheels look good in black, i hope you're happy with the whole car as it now & stop spending on it for a while?


thats what we all need to do a bit more of :smokin:


----------

